# Severe Problems With 2006 Outback



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Corey!
I wonder if I got a lemon, too. I bought an 06 Outback 27RSDS, last of October, and have used it twice. Noticed what I thought was a water leak, on our 5-day Christmas trip. Went out, yesterday, to check for leaks, and it had been raining, here, in S. GA. Seems that it had leaked around EVERY door, window, exterior panel (waterheater, outside campstove/sink, access space, heater, etc.)!
Water was EVERYWHERE! 
Called the dealership and they said to bring it in, immediately, to get it out of the weather, which I did. It was soaking wet, inside, carpet, water standing on countertops, vinyl, etc. Left it inside dealership workshop, and they are supposed to get back to me, Monday. Said they would have to go thru mfr. to make warranty good, and may need to repair/replace unit. He admitted there had been about FIVE-THOUSAND complaints, that apparently a disgruntled employee at the factory did not caulk/seal the units properly, and they were turning up, everywhere now.
Repair is NOT acceptable, as I have asthma, and I'm sure there's mold, everywhere, by now.
I LOVE my Outback, though hooking up is a problem (back problems). May upgrade to a 5th wheel, but would have to buy a new, bigger truck. Use a GMC Sierra 1500 extended cab 5.3 V8 295 HP with heavy-duty towing package, and it does okay, so far, even in the mountains. 
I asked about the shower on mine, as it wasn't caulked, and they assured me that the shower stall had an extension that ran down below the tub to prevent leaks. I'm not too hep on that one, and not sure, but we took short showers, anyway.
I experienced the same problems with my doors (especially one leading into bedroom) and the screen binds and won't completely close, after they have adjusted it. 
Also, my 11 yr. old son was locked in the camper, several times, as the locks seem to be defective. On the rear door, it's locked with the dead-bolt lock going across and the slam-lock going up-and-down! Go figure.
The accordion door from the bathroom to the bedroom has the little piece there, but it's mounted in the wrong place. That helps alot, huh?
We also had problems with the manual slide bars mounting correctly, and I actually broke my thumb, trying to get the bars to mount! OUCH! Seems like their not aligned properly. My oldest son (21, strong as an ox) even had problems with this.
Also, the central heat "fried" the person in the master bedroom, while the regular living area FROZE! I finally took a frying pan and placed over the vent in my room! That helped. 
The a/c had just the opposite problem with sending too little air in the master bedroom and too much in the living area, resulting in the "fried" and freezing problems. A little adjustment of the vents took care of that, but there was no way to adjust the heat floor vents!
However, if I can get a new unit or upgrade, I will give it another shot. I did buy the exended warranty, and all, as it's quite an investment, and I love the camper, itself. Just hope I can get one that doesn't take on water. 
Darlene
2006 Outback 27RSDS


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I would be demanding a new unit or credit towards a different one. That's a lot of problems. Good luck.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this Darlene. I'm sure Outback will make this right, and hopefully your dealer is up to the task of fixing this lengthy list


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone else caught wind of a "disgruntled ex-employee" not caulking the units? How in the world did they get through the QA process like that?

Reverie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the problems. Hopefully Keystone will resolve this quickly for you.

Let me get this straight....

You have a leak. Water is everywhere.









There is a issue with the ducting of the furnace.

The slide bars that go on the left have a little "L" stamped on it. If you try to put it on the wrong side, it will be very difficult.

I would treat the situation with tact and not get angry, yet. Give them the opportunity to correct the problem. However, I have to say good luck with getting them to replace the unit over water damage. You may need a good lawyer for that one.

Please keep us posted on your progress. Document everything and keep it organized.

We have had several owners with big problems get them resolved.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

By the way....I don't buy the disgruntled employee story, drugs maybe...







That darn tank labeling guy:lol:


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Darlene

Photos would help but one man does not install every window, door and outside fitting and there have not been 5,000 complaints. They have not made 5,000 trailers in the past year. Most of the water can be attributed to condensation.

The alignment of the key holes does not make them defective. You can have them aligned the way you need or want them or you can remember how they are and leave them.

Moving the bedroom door latch button to the correct position takes 5 seconds.

Ventilation distribution can be difficult especially with the bedroom door closed but the installation of closing vent covers will correct the problem.

As for the broken thumb I am sorry. I can imagine you pinching your thumb in the way the supports are mounted. Never heard of anyone having difficulty installing them.

The trailer is not a house or even a car. There are things that may need to be adjusted or attended to but a good dealer will help you get it right.

As for this site you will get sympathy from some and questions from others. If you can give details about each problem then you will also get help and support here. This does tend to be a pro Outbackers site but we do make jokes about some of the quality issues. Notice I said jokes, because we deal with it, as every manufacturer has issues and some times more issues then normal show up on 1 trailer.

Good luck, keep posting and let us know how things are resolved for you.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

O.K. I have thought about this a little more.

Regarding your screen door and some other door issues. Was the unit level when the door would not close? I know that is my unit is not completely level the door will not close right.

Also, the showers are not supposed to be caulked at the top.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Has anyone else caught wind of a "disgruntled ex-employee" not caulking the units? How in the world did they get through the QA process like that?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]81043[/snapback]​




Hi, Reverie!
I didn't buy the "disgruntled" deal, either, especially after talking with the the Keystone Division customer service rep. I was assured, by them, that they would do EVERYTHING to fix my unit. 
I was also told, that it was the dealer's place, not mine, to call in a report to their service FIRST! However, the dealer had me do it, which tells me, right there, that I'm NOT in the best of hands. However, I will insist that my unit be fixed to my specifications OR a new unit be given in it's place.
I did a lot of research on Keystone, and found it to be like one of the best products out there, as has my cousin, in Texas, who plans to buy one, shortly. I'm not bashing Outback, by any means, just there are a lot of problems with my unit that I certainly didn't expect. 
Thanks to whoever said there's an L on one of the support bars. I LOOKED, but didn't find one. I guess I will look, again, when I get my unit back.
Take care and happy camping! sunny 
sgalady (Darlene)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We will help you work through this.

Make sure you document your call to Keystone. Keep detailed notes with date, time and who you spoke with. I would call them as well. Let them know that you are irritated







, but be nice. If your selling dealer won't fix it, you can find another Keystone authorized dealer who will.

Good Luck and keep us posted!

Tim


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Is the "L" a new thing? On my 2005, the supports are identical or atleast I did not notice a difference.

Thanks - Rich












Highlander96 said:


> The slide bars that go on the left have a little "L" stamped on it. If you try to put it on the wrong side, it will be very difficult.
> 
> [snapback]81044[/snapback]​


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

My 2005 21RS has it stamped on the top runner LHS, inside. Dealer told me about it.

I actually tried to install them on opposit sides, it was tough. It will be interesting to see in our new 28RSDS is stamped.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I take it by your handle you live in South Georgia. Is that correct? Which dealership are you dealing with? There are three dealerships in the Atlanta-area that deal with Outbacks but I understand ANY Keystone dealer can satisfy warranty requirements.

I am always cynical when I hear a simple, pat answer about a large problem. Generally, big problems are engineered out of a design. It's the sum of the little problems that make big problems in manufacturing. I might get some arguments out there but as a rule of thumb that holds true in most mechanical or electro-mechanical assembly operation. I'm willing to bet you have a host of small problems that are adding up to a big SET of problems.

I believe you should document EVERYTHING. Keystone has a good reputation for fixing problems but it never hurts to write it all down, no matter how small or insignificant.

I have owned Toyota vehicles for years. When I bought my Tundra in '01 it gave me alignment problems. It would wear tires like crazy. I kept brining it back and they kept telling me:

1. I don't understand how to drive a 4x4 (insulting because not only have owned four but I am actually professionally trained to drive off-road (thank you USAF)).

2. I take curves to fast. On my wife, yes I'm guilty. On my truck, no.

3. Bad tires.

4. Bad blance.

I kept telling them it was alignment and they wouldn't listen. After two YEARS of this I was going back over my paperwork and discovered the truck had been aligned as a 4x2 instead of a 4x4 when it was delivered. I had paid them twice more to align it and they had simply repeated the mistake. When I first told the service manager what I had found I could tell he thought I was full of it. Then I showed him the records. His shoulders sagged. He then picked up the phone, ordered me four brand-new Michelins and walked me out to the Alignment Bay in the garage and showed the paperwork to the technician. My paperwork saved me.

By the way, my truck has never needed another set of tires in 60K more miles.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sgalady 
sorry to hear of your problems with the outback
I can't say much more than that was already spoken
As for the bed rails mine have an R
Best of Luck and please keep us updated on the progress

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[quote name='Reverie' date='Feb 13 2006, 03:11 PM']
I take it by your handle you live in South Georgia. Is that correct? Which dealership are you dealing with? There are three dealerships in the Atlanta-area that deal with Outbacks but I understand ANY Keystone dealer can satisfy warranty requirements.

I am always cynical when I hear a simple, pat answer about a large problem. Generally, big problems are engineered out of a design. It's the sum of the little problems that make big problems in manufacturing.

Hi, Reverie, and everyone else that made great posts!

As you can tell, I'm new to "message boards", so please excuse me, if I make some errors, to start with. I went back and deleted the post under the other person's post, and made my own. Thanks for the tip.

I live in South GA, Thomasville, to be exact, and purchased my unit from Suncoast RV, in Lake Park, GA., just below Valdosta, on I-75.

I have been pleased with the personnel there, but they have a new manager, who's been there, only two weeks, and he doesn't have the experience, apparently, to deal with disgruntled customers. I'm sure that the dealership will come through for me, it will just take a little time and patience.

I travel alone, or with my 11 yr. old, as a rule, as my 21 yr. old is away at college. I enjoy the outdoors, being able to sleep on something that is mine.

As to the markings on the slide-out bars, my son and I were unable to find any, when we actively searched before, but we will look, again, when we get the unit back. Whoever was curious about my breaking my thumb, I put the bottom support bar in first, instead of the top, it was subfreezing weather, dark, no gloves, and the top bar came crashing down on my thumb.







That hurt!

We were in Ellijay, GA, north of Atlanta, and being a retired, disabled RN, I KNEW that it was broken, and went to a tiny ER!! LOL

Thanks for all the help and support, and as for the problems, I'm confident, after speaking with the Keystone rep, that any and every effort will be made to repair it to my satisfaction.

I am used to dealing with car dealerships, others in the business world, who think ladies are pushovers. WRONG! Been divorced for 8 yrs., and even when I was married (twice), I fought my own battles.









sgalady


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You surely have major issues and need the dealer to resolve them for you.

You should know that Outbacks are great trailers and we would be spending all this time on this forum if we didn't believe this.

Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, Sorry to hear about your outback problems. I hope that a dealer can solve them and you will have many years of enjoyment with your son and the TT. I purchased ours last fall, just to enjoy camping with my two sons, so far I have had only a minor lighting problem with mine, that after running the gamit over then phone and in person at the dealer I fixed myself. Good luck and good camping.


----------

